# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αθηνά Π [Athina P]

## BEN BRUCE

Απο σαλαμινα 1

salamis.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π στη σαλαμινα


salamis (7).JPG

----------


## Leo

Για τον μοναδικό Παντελή, που σήμερα έχει την γιορτή του, μια μικρή συλογή από τις παντόφλες που χαζεύει, ταξιδεύει και φωτογραφίζει στη Σαλαμίνα και όχι μόνο.

Χρόνια Πολλά Παντελή, να είσαι πάντα καλά και ευχαρσιτούμε για ότι κάνεις για εμάς.

Όσες χωράνε σε ένα πόστ, για σένα....
ΑΘΗΝΑ Π
01athinaIIDSCN0829.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το Αθηνά Π σε 2 φωτο η 1η τραβηγμένη στις 22/01/2007 & η 2η στις 31/08/2007. Χαρισμένες σε silver23, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, Φανούλα, Ιθάκη, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, LEO, laz94, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GiorgosVitz, noulos και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 66.jpg

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 70.jpg

----------


## leo85

ΦΥΛΕ pantelis2009 ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ Η ΦΟΤΟ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Νά 'σε καλά φίλε leo85. Οι επόμενες για σένα, Leo & BEN BRUCE :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 82 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 83 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 84 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Να δούμε και το Αθηνά Π σε 2 φωτο η 1η τραβηγμένη στις 22/01/2007 & η 2η στις 31/08/2007. Χαρισμένες σε silver23, Thanasis89, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, Φανούλα, Ιθάκη, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, LEO, laz94, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GiorgosVitz, noulos και όλους τους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων.
> 
> 
> ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 66.jpg
> 
> ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 70.jpg


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση.

Υ.Γ:Εξαιρετικές φότο !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε μερικές φωτο απο άλλο ένα δρομολόγειο του υπέροχου *Αθηνά Π....στις 26/10/2010* και το χρονικό κατασκευής και καθέλκυσης, όπως το είχα στείλει τότε στον Ε αλλά δεν το δημοσίευσε :Sad: . 
Αθηνά, θεά της σοφίας και προστάτιδα της Αθήνας.
Αυτό το όνομα διάλεξαν οι πλοιοκτήτες κύριοι Ευαγγελοδήμος Δημήτρης και Μιχαήλ Αποστολος για το νεότευκτο σκάφος τους στη γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα. Στο project της εταιρίας επίσης συμμετέχουν ο κ. Μιχαήλ Δημήτριος και οι κ.κ. Παπαμιχαήλ Αικατερίνη και κ.κ. Ελευθέριου Μαρία.
Πρόεδρος της εταιρίας είναι ο κ. Μιχαήλ Δημήτριος, με αντιπρόεδρο την κ.κ. Ευαγγελοδήμου – Παπανικολάου Μαργαρίτα και γραμματέα την κ.κ. Καραθάνου Ευαγγελία.
Το «Π» στο τέλος του ονόματος στο νεότευκτο πλοίο μπήκε τιμής ένεκεν για τον κ. Δημήτριο Παπανικολάου που ήταν από τους παλαιότερους πλοιοκτήτες της Σαλαμίνας.
Το* «Αθηνά Π»* με Ν.Π. 11325 κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, με ναυπηγό τον κ.Πετυχάκη και κάτω από τις οδηγίες των κατασκευαστών κ. Μιχαήλ Αποστόλου και Φράτη Βασιλείου.
Η τρόπιδα στήθηκε στις 20-8-2004 και από εκεί και μετά ανέλαβαν κόφτες, οξυγονοκολλητές και μεγάλες στράντζες. Μέρα με την μέρα, βδομάδα με τη βδομάδα το σκάφος άρχισε να παίρνει σάρκα και οστά.
Σιγά –σιγά όσο το *«Αθηνά Π»* προχωρούσε, όλο και περισσότερες ειδικότητες άρχισαν  να δουλεύουν επάνω στο σκάφος. Στην αρχή σωληνουργοί, με πολλές διατομές σωληνών για καύσιμα, λάδια, υδραυλικά, αποχετεύσεις και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί, κατόπιν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που χρησιμοποιούν πολλά χιλιόμετρα καλώδια τα  οποία καταλήγουν στο control room και στη γέφυρα. Μετά οι ψυκτικοί για τα air condition και τα ψυγεία, οι ξυλουργοί για το σαλόνι και τα υπαίθρια καθίσματα, οι ταπετσέρηδες για τα καθίσματα και στο τέλος οι μπογιατζήδες. Κάθε μέρα τόνοι υλικών φτάνουν στο ναυπηγείο και με τους γερανούς του ναυπηγείου ανεβαίνουν επάνω στο σκάφος.
Σιγά – σιγά όσο το *«Αθηνά Π»* ορθωνόταν, ήταν σαν να ήθελε να επιδείξει το όμορφο παρουσιαστικό του.
Στις 10-2-2005 έφτασαν οι 4 μηχανές και τα 4 ελικοπηδάλια μαζί με τις γεννήτριες και τους πίνακες και αμέσως άρχισε η εγκατάσταση τους η οποία είναι πολύ χρονοβόρα. Πρέπει να κατασκευαστούν βάσεις για να ευθυγραμμιστούν οι μηχανές, να τοποθετηθούν τα ελικοπηδάλια ώστε να παραγγελθούν οι άξονες, να ενωθούν οι σωλήνες για τα καύσιμα, τα νερά για την ψύξη των μηχανών και τα λάδια. Αφού τοποθετηθούν τα ελικοπηδάλια και ενωθούν τα υδραυλικά τους, αρχίζει η τελική φάση του ηλεκτρολόγου που πρέπει να ενώσει όλα αυτά τα καλώδια στη σωστή  τους θέση. Αφού ενωθούν τα πάντα και στα 4 μηχανοστάσια, όλα μετά καταλήγουν στη γέφυρα όπου ο καπετάνιος με δύο μικρά joystick έχει τον πλήρη έλεγχο του σκάφους.
Το *«Αθηνά Π»* φοράει 4 κινητήρες GUASCOR 480 ίππων εκάστη, Ισπανικής προελεύσεως και 4 ελικοπηδάλια VELF Ολλανδικά. Έχει μήκος 83,56 μέτρα, πλάτος 20 μέτρα και βύθισμα1,60 μέτρα. Έχει χωρητικότητα 135 Ι.Χ αυτοκίνητα στο κυρίως γκαράζ (MAIN DECK), ενώ στο υπόγειο γκαράζ (LOWER DECK) το οποίο είναι έτοιμο χωράει άλλα 50 Ι.Χ αυτοκίνητα.
Στο άνετο, πανέμορφο κλιματιζόμενο σαλόνι του πλοίου κυριαρχεί το μπλε και το μπεζ χρώμα στα άνετα, αναπαυτικά καθίσματα ενώ οι πλοιοκτήτες έχουν δώσει μεγάλη προσοχή στο DESIGN (όπως βλέπουμε στην φωτογραφία), που σε παραπέμπει σε άλλου είδους πλοία και όχι σε πλοίο γραμμής που διαρκεί 15 λεπτά.
Το BAR και τα τραπεζάκια είναι κατασκευασμένα από ξύλο καρυδιάς και INOX, ενώ στο διαμπερές σαλόνι μπαίνει άπλετο φως από τα παράθυρα που έχει γύρω – γύρω.
Η εναλλαγή του μπλε και κόκκινου σε λωρίδες στα πλευρά του πλοίου σπάει τη μονοτονία του άσπρου, κάνοντας το να ξεχωρίζει από μακριά, ενώ τα δύο υπέροχα μπλε δελφίνια εκατέρωθεν του ονόματος του πλοίου στον καθρέπτη (παλαιό σήμα της εταιρίας) προσδίδουν μία ιδιαίτερη χάρη στο πλοίο.
Αφού τελείωσε το βάψιμο και όλες οι εργασίες στα ύφαλα, στις 30-6-2005 τοποθετήθηκε στο «βάζο» όπου και φέρανε το *«Αθηνά Π»* στη θέση καθελκύσεως που έγινε την Κυριακή 3-7-2005.
Το πλήρες χρονικό της καθέλκυσης έχει ως ακολούθως:

ΩΡΑ 8:00.
Το πλοίο σημαιοστολίζεται για το μεγάλο γεγονός. Από νωρίς το πρωί επάνω στο σκάφος υπάρχει αναβρασμός. Ο καπετάνιος Συριγος Σταύρος μαζί με το πλήρωμα του και οι καπετάνιοι Κοκλιωτης Παναγιώτης του «ΘΕΟΜΗΤΩΡ» και Κοκλιωτης Κωνσταντίνος του «ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ» που είναι των ιδίων πλοιοκτητών, επέβλεπαν τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες για την καθέλκυση. 
ΩΡΑ 10:00.
Τα ρυμουλκά «ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ» και «ΑΓ. ΤΡΙΑΣ» έφτασαν στην  ώρα τους, ενώ σιγά-σιγά άρχισε να μαζεύεται ο κόσμος.  
ΩΡΑ 11:28. 
Μπήκαν οι ασφάλειες και στις 2 ράμπες για την ασφαλή καθέλκυση.
ΩΡΑ 11:35
Με τον γερανό του ναυπηγείου απομακρύνεται η τεράστια σιδερένια σκάλα πού μέχρι τώρα λειτουργούσε σαν ομφάλιος λώρος για να συνδέεται με το έδαφος.
ΩΡΑ 11:45
Ο πατήρ Χουλάκης Στυλιανός κάνει τον αγιασμό του πλοίου παρουσία πολλών συγγενών, φίλων, πλοιοκτητών άλλων FERRY BOAT, του προέδρου του συνεταιρισμού κ. Μαγιάτη και του διευθυντή κ. Λουκά.
ΩΡΑ 12:08
Η δίδα Ευαγγελοδήμου Αθηνά νονά του πλοίου σπάει την σαμπάνια στο νεότευκτο πλοίο που φέρνει το όνομα της και η καθέλκυση ξεκινάει. Σε 50 δευτερόλεπτα (γιατί τόσο κράτησε) το *«Αθηνά Π»* δροσιζόταν (για πρώτη φορά) στα ήρεμα νερά του κόλπου της Σαλαμίνας. 
ΩΡΑ 12:20
Τα ρυμουλκά έχουν δέσει το *«Αθηνά Π»* και ρυμουλκούμενο το κατευθύνουν προς τα Παλούκια. Περνώντας από τη δίαυλο της Σαλαμίνας συναντήθηκε με το «ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ», το «ΑΓ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV», το «ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Ν»,και το «ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ II». ¨Όλα μόλις έφταναν κοντά του, σφύριζαν δαιμονισμένα καλωσορίζοντας το, ενώ ο κόσμος που ήταν στα FERRY BOAT είχε σαστίσει γιατί δεν ήξερε τι γινόταν.  
ΩΡΑ 13:15
Το *«Αθηνά Π»* δένει στο μώλο.


 Στη συνέχεια θα μείνει εκεί μέχρι να τελειώσουν όλες οι εργασίες που έχουν απομείνει, όπως να τελειοποιηθούν οι ψευδοροφές, να τοποθετηθούν τα καθίσματα και οι μοκέτες , να μπούνε λάμπες και ηχεία στο σαλόνι και τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Οι μπογιατζήδες θα βάψουν τα παγκάκια στους υπαίθριους χώρους, θα φτιάξουν τις διαγραμμίσεις στο γκαράζ και θα κάνουν τα τελικά ρετουσαρίσματα. Τέλος και σημαντικότερο να γίνουν οι τελικές συνδέσεις και ρυθμίσεις μεταξύ μηχανών και ελικοπηδαλίων ώστε να κάνει τα δοκιμαστικά. Αφού γίνουν τα δοκιμαστικά και οι τελικές ρυθμίσεις το *«Αθηνά Π»* θα είναι έτοιμο αφού μπει το συνεργείο καθαρισμού και πάρει και τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά από το υπουργείο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του.     
Στα δοκιμαστικά που έγιναν στις 27-7-2005 το *«Αθηνά Π»* έπιασε 15,1 μίλια.
Το πλήρωμα του *«Αθηνά Π»* που είναι και η ψυχή του σκάφους αποτελείται από τους κάτωθι: Συριγος Σταύρος (πλοίαρχος), Ελευθερίου Θεόδωρος (Α’ Μηχανικός), Γκούφας Νικόλαος (Ναύτης), Πυλόστομος Πολυχρόνης (Ναύτης), Κρανιδιώτης Γεώργιος (Β’ Μηχανικός) και Βιλλιώτης Χρήστος (Ναυτόπαις).   
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλά ταξίδια.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, costaser, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, noulos, LEO, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, T.S.S APOLLON, DeepBlue, laz94, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, Φανούλα, mastrokostas, leo85, CORFU, Appia_1978, John85, takiskofinas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, Diaylos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy: .

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 86 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 87 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 88 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 89 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 90 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Παντελή, εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα αυτές τις παρουσιάσεις αμφίπλωρων που κάνεις, μιας και τα περισσότερα δεν τα έχω ούτε καν δει ποτέ! Ελπίζω, να συνεχίσεις και με τα υπόλοιπα  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αθηνά Π στις 04/12/2010 σε ένα δρομολόγιο του. Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω :Wink: .

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 93 04-12-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη,να σαι καλα !!!!  :Wink: 

Κοιτα στο θεμα Γεφυρες Πλοιων !!!

----------


## chiotis

> Αθηνά Π στις 04/12/2010 σε ένα δρομολόγιο του. Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117738


Φιλε Παντελη εισαι μεσα σε ολα,συγχαρητιρια....

Υ.Γ.τελικα ειμαι και  εγω λατρης των αμφιλπλωρων αλλα αργισα να το καταλαβω :Razz: ....

----------


## costaser

> Φιλε Παντελη εισαι μεσα σε ολα,συγχαρητιρια....
> 
> Υ.Γ.τελικα ειμαι και  εγω λατρης των αμφιλπλωρων αλλα αργισα να το καταλαβω....


Καλώς ήρθες στο club.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chiotis

> Καλώς ήρθες στο club.


Καλως σας βρηκα!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες φίλε chiotis στην παρέα των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοικτού τύπου, παντόφλες & αμφίπλωρα. 
Αθηνά Π λοιπόν απο τις 03/07/2005 λίγα λεπτά μετα την καθέλκυση του χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  :Surprised: .

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 51.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Καλώς ήλθες φίλε chiotis στην παρέα των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοικτού τύπου, παντόφλες & αμφίπλωρα. 
> Αθηνά Π λοιπόν απο τις 03/07/2005 λίγα λεπτά μετα την καθέλκυση του χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.
> 
> ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 51.jpg


ευχαριστω η φωτο ειναι τελεια..

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε μερικά σαλόνια (τα έχουμε παραμελήσει), για να καταλάβουμε τι προσφέρουν τα πλοία που κάνουν μία διαδρομή 15 λεπτών.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια τα χαιρόμαστε εμείς, αλλά κατασκευάστηκαν (όπως είπαμε) γιατί έτσι ανεβάζουν το κασέ τους όταν πουληθούν. Στοιχεία του πλοίου λίγο πιο πίσω.

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 53.jpgΑΘΗΝΑ Π 54.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΘΗΝΑ Π στις 04-03-2013 πηγαίνοντας στο Πέραμα να αναλάβει δρομολόγια, ενώ πάνω απο τη γέφυρα κάνουν συντήρηση.

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 103 04-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθηνά Π απο σήμερα το πρωΐ στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. Καλή συντήρηση.

----------


## leo85

Όπως τα λες Παντελή για το ΑΘΗΝΑ Π στην δεξαμενή εχθές το απόγευμα.

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 14-05-2013 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Νόμιζα ότι μπήκε σήμερα το πρωΐ φίλε leo85  :Fat: .

----------


## leo85

Από εχθές το πρωί Παντελή έχει μπει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το Αθηνά Π τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια στου Σκέρλου και έδεσε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού το ξεχάσαμε ......ας το θυμηθούμε σήμερα που γιορτάζει. Καλά ταξίδια στο πλήρωμα και ελπίζω να το έχουν στολισμένο.

ΑΘΗΝΑ Π 102 17-09-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το πλοίο από τις 29/06 έως τις 01/07 θα πάρει το μπανάκι του στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε 4 μέρες έχει γενέθλια, γίνετε 10 χρονών από την ημέρα καθέλκυσης του. Να είναι καλά πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Πρίν λίγο πέρασε την Ψυτάλλεια πηγαίνοντας για τη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά όπου και θα κάνει τη συντήρηση του.
Δυστυχώς το pc έχει κομπλάρει και δεν με αφήνει να ανεβάσω μια φωτο από την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του....άλλη στιγμή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθηνά Π βγήκε από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και πριν λίγο ξεκίνησε για να επιστρέψει στη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γιορτάζει και ελπίζω να το έχουν σημαιοστολισμένο. Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## christoscorfu

Αφού έχουμε καιρό να το δούμε...φτάνοντας στα Παλούκια

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθηνά Π αυτή την ώρα πάει για τον Πειραιά να μπει για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα.
Εδώ παλαιότερα πηγαίνοντας για τα Παλούκια.

ΑΘΗΝΑ-Π-109-18-02-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ραγε σήμερα που γιορτάζει......είναι σημαιοστολισμένο?????

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθηνά Π έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Κανένας ....εκεί κοντά??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθηνά Π τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και γύρισε στα παλούκια. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο.

ΑΘΗΝΑ-Π-110-16-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθηνά Π φωτογραφημένο από την φίλη Μάγδα Κουνελή στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά που είχε βγει για την συντήρηση του. Ευχαριστώ τη φίλη. :Angel: 

ΑΘΗΝΑ-Π-115-25-06-2018.jpg ΑΘΗΝΑ-Π-116-25-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Phivos

IMG_0970.jpg
IMG_0971.jpg
Ορίστε δύο δικές μου, όταν είχα δει το πλοίο πριν από μία εβδομάδα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αθηνά Π έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πάει για την ακινησία του στην Κούλουρη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από 2,5 μήνες ακινησία στην Κούλουρη το Αθηνά Π έρχεται στα Παλούκια για να πιάσει δουλειά. Στη θέση του πήγε το Έλενα Α. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αθηνά Π έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πάει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του. Στη θέση του ήρθε το Έλενα Α. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Αθηνά Π* μετά από *δύο μήνες ακινησία στην Κούλουρη*, έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί και έρχεται *στα Παλούκια για να αναλάβει δρομολόγια*. Να δούμε ποιο θα πάει στη θέση του!!!! Εδώ μια φωτο από το αρχείο μου πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΘΗΝΑ-Π-114-24-07-2015.jpg

----------

